# ÁREA DE LAZER > Mergulho >  Recolha de assinaturas - EN144-3 / 2003

## Julio Macieira

*Petição contra a aplicação da norma EN144-3 / 2003, Alterações nas Válvulas de Garrafas de Mergulho ( Fórum de Mergulho )* 

Criámos esta petição on-line sobre um tema que provavelmente nos interessa a todos pelas alterações que introduz e que mais tarde ou mais cedo nos irá obrigar a gastar mais dinheiro na aquisição de adaptadores ou novo equipamento.

Fica assim a sugestão de caso concordem, assinarem e divulgarem a petição por onde entenderem.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Primeiro Ministro de Portugal - Governo Português

Primeiro Ministro de Portugal,
Exmo. Sr. Eng. José Socrates,

As alterações propostas pela União Europeia às válvulas das garrafas de mergulho requerem válvulas diferentes para ar e misturas contendo mais de 22% de Oxigénio, como: Nitrox, Trimix e Oxigénio puro (Norma EN144-3 / 2003).

Não existem, nem nunca existiram problemas com os sistemas actualmente usados: Estribo (A-Clamp/Int/Yoke) e DIN 200/300 (rosca M25).
Estes sistemas nunca foram causa de incidentes ou confusões na utilização dos diferentes gases.

As alterações propostas pela União Europeia implicam o uso de uma nova rosca com a referência M26, duplicam as necessidades de equipamento ou o uso de adaptadores/conversores, sendo absolutamente desnecessárias.
A introdução destas alterações aumenta inclusivamente os riscos na utilização e os custos de conversão dos diferentes sistemas actuais ou aquisição de novos equipamentos.

A HSE (Health & Safety Executive) entidade internacionalmente reconhecida na regulamentação das mais variadas actividades, incluindo mergulho, votou contra as alterações impostas pela União Europeia nesta matéria.

É uma questão de bom senso o Governo Português apoiar todos os praticantes e operadores de mergulho, de forma a alterar a lei e prevenir a aplicação da norma referenciada por não fazer sentido nem contribuir para um aumento da segurança.

de V. Exa.
Atentamente,


Link para a petição:
http://www.petitiononline.com/EN1443/petition.html

----------


## Carlos Prates

Olá Julio :Olá:  

Eu e a minha esposa já assinamos. :SbOk2:  

Um abraço,
Carlos Prates

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

estes tipos passam a vida a inventar forma de nos fazer gastar dinheiro, é impressionante. :Prabaixo:  

ja la mora a dita assinatura ( ja são 319 ) espero que aumente.

----------


## Nuno Borlinhas

Boas a todos .....mais um !!!

----------

